

The truth behind in-app purchases in mobile apps - y_nizan
http://blog.soom.la/post/35147518562/in-app-purchase-is-misleading

======
rohamg
"It is not really about monetization. It’s about engaging your users and
giving them ways to advance in game play, measure their progress and add an
extra layer of fun into the game."

The author nails it right here but is wrong IMHO about the % of games that can
handle virtual currencies gracefully.

Sometimes I just want to enjoy a good game without being herded repeatedly
with a cattle-prod into purchases i don't want to make.

Too often, in-app monetization is a hack-job that takes away from the gameplay
experience. One reason why the vast majority of "hardcore" games are pre-paid.

Our consumerist obsession with free has hobbled our producers' ability to
create quality. I get excited about the new crop of companies helping gamedevs
pay the bills without nickel and diming their players to death. I hope they
will lead to a golden age for quality social games.

------
gurdo
If all games were to follow the path of this article, gamers and game
developers alike would all benefit. As a gamer, I'd like to be able to first
try out a new game without committing to pay. As a game developer, I'd like to
create a highly engaging game in a manner that will monetize those who keep
playing again and again. This model is brilliant and creates a win-win
situation.

------
jesswilson
Great stuff. Insightful.

